# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Meralgia Paraesthetica / Tingling Thigh Syndrom door Skinny Jeans

## abs04

Ik ben opzoek naar mensen die Meralgia Paraesthetica / tingling thigh syndrom / skinny pants syndrom / Syndroom van Bernhardt-Roth hebben. Dit kan vele oorzaken hebben, maar ik ben benieuwd of er ook mensen zijn die dit gekregen hebben na het dragen van te strakke broeken - skinny jeans.

----------

